# CPMA Study Guide



## linstedtt (May 10, 2013)

Does anyone have a copy of the CPMA study guide- newer than 2010- that they would like to sell?  If so, please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## twizzle (May 11, 2013)

*CPMA study guide*

Taryn.

The CPMA study guide is not revised every year. 2010 was available until very recently, and the 2013 version has only just become available. These are the only versions of the study guide published so you may find it difficult to get anything newer than 2010 for some time.


----------



## AshokG (Feb 28, 2014)

*cpma study guide*

Dear frs ...can any one having CPMA study guide ,  those who want to sale can plz mail me ,here im ready to purchase my mail id

gashok24@gmail.com

Thanx
Ashok Reddy


----------



## MandyFlagg (Mar 3, 2014)

I would also like to purchase a copy, if anyone would like to sell


----------



## yveblack (Mar 29, 2014)

I have a study guide for sale on Ebay.


----------



## MandyFlagg (Mar 30, 2014)

How much and where from?


----------

